#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  leuke LJ

## stephan12345

Hier een filmpje van een festivalletje.

YouTube - Jon the Baptist & DJ Chuck E LIVE @ Pulse 2009 1of2 PT1

vind het personlijk maar een slechte LJ, de kopjes doen heel de tijd het zelfde,
gaat niet op de muziek, veel te rommelig allemaal.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Lijkt meer op dmx storing.... sjeez..

----------


## stephan12345

haha dat kan ook..

----------


## Funmaker

of alle koppen op demostandje... damn een kerstboom is er niets bij in vergelijking!

----------


## rick1993

Haha, zeker ook nog nooit gehoord van special effects ook echt als special effects gebruiken. Je wordt gek van al die appratuur die de hele tijd aanstaat... (ik heb trouwens nog geen minuut gekeken, toen was ik het zat  :Cool: )

----------


## 4AC

Erg jammer dit.

Beetje de 'stekker-in-het-stopcontact-en-we-gaan-aan-de-pils-mentaliteit'  :Big Grin: 

Die laser ook; het hele effect van zo'n apparaat is weg als je deze de gehele tijd aan laat. Een laser gebruik je op toepasselijke momenten, bijvoorbeeld in de qlimax van een nummer. Althans, naar mijn mening.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Shark

wat bij mij wel opviel:
- laser staat dan ook helemaal links op het podium? en geen rechts?
- lampen die instaan om de cd's/dj te belichten flikkeren ook non-stop

wat een geluk dat de 4 wapperdoeken (vlammen) constant blijven wapperen

bij deze kan ik zonder twijfel vertellen.. mijn eerste lj ervaringen op een fuif waren beter dan dit  :Smile:

----------


## Rolandino

Deze LJ zal naar zijn verkoper geluisterd hebben : het zijn plug en play lampen met een eigen ingebouwde show die op de muziek mee beweegt ..........

Vindt de kleure combie wel mooi gedaan ( LJ is erg creatief met kleuren en bewegingen )

Denk dat ik mijn avo maar weg doe en mijn cuelux en ILDA ook maar erachteraan doe want met dit pakket heb je de ultieme show in een handomdraai.

----------


## mhsounds

> Denk dat ik mijn avo maar weg doe en mijn cuelux en ILDA ook maar erachteraan doe want met dit pakket heb je de ultieme show in een handomdraai.



Als je die AVO toch wegdoet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Zal ik hem dan even voor je wegbrengen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Sorry je bent te laat hij ligt al in de kliko in verschillende stukken ( anders paste hij niet ) Heh heh heh :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

He wat jammer nou  :Wink:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

A) Hier is geen enkele sprake van een LJ, in mijn ogen.
B) Goede sound-to-light functie op die tafel.
C) Lang leve oordoppen en zonnebril.

----------


## Stoney3K

> C) Lang leve oordoppen en zonnebril.



Veiligheidsschoenen: check. Doppen: check. Laserbescherming: check.

DJ's met een zelfingenomen houding... Shit! Tijd om daar wat voor uit te vinden. Arbodienst? [ :Wink: ]

----------


## DJ nn

> ...
> DJ's met een zelfingenomen houding... Shit! Tijd om daar wat voor uit te vinden. Arbodienst? []



Bestaat al lang een oplossing voor, dat knopje op de versterker van zijn monitor. Komt hij wel zagen, maar zelfvertrouwens is wel verder zoek!  :Smile:

----------


## the_pauwels

Ziet er eigenlijk maar chaotisch en onoverzichtelijk uit  :Big Grin:

----------

